

Animal rights group PETA to launch pornography website - rickdale
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/8772592/Animal-rights-group-PETA-to-launch-pornography-website.html

======
Haraldson
"PETA is extremely disingenuous," said Jennifer Pozner, executive director of
the New York-based advocacy group Women In Media & News. "They have
consistently used active sexism as their marketing strategy to garner
attention. Their use of sexism has gotten more extreme and more degrading."

Playing on sex have proved ingenious for PETA. They've attracted loads of
attention. The message they are trying to communicate have, however, to some
degree drowned in meta discussions on _how_ they try to do it. But there's no
doubt they've gotten a lot of attention, so I don't think disingenuous is the
right word here.

Doesn't necessarily make it less controversial or 'wrong' for some people,
though.

------
bediger
Doesn't the saying go: "If it exists, there's porn for it on the internet."

